# as you all can see ..... we have a new forum !!!



## BlackSnake (Oct 21, 2007)

open?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Hutnicks?:embara:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*0-2 .....*

geesh, try again :wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

1. Pinto is god
2. Pinto is the best
3. Pinto is a great guy
4. Pinto is good lookin
5. Pinto is the man
6. Pinto is a good shotukey:
Any of these close


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*close .....*



H.M. Murdock said:


> 1. Pinto is god
> 2. Pinto is the best
> 3. Pinto is a great guy
> 4. Pinto is good lookin
> ...


:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

huttymod?:noidea:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

hooser eh!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Pretty Please.

:happy1:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*0-6 .....*


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*c.m.v.*

can I post a big fish? without being cyber killed!

G


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

canadian mutantville,:RockOn: thanks for listening pinto let the brain farts begin.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

canuck!!!!!
What do I win????


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

"Martin Rules" ???!!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> canuck!!!!!
> What do I win????



Ding Ding Ding 

You win an all expenses, self payed, trip to Cold Lake Alberta


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> huttymod?:noidea:


Mod? ............ Stuart Hutnick does not even exist :wink: :zip:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats .....*



Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> canuck!!!!!
> What do I win????


we have our winner


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Mod? ............ Stuart Hutnick does not even exist :wink: :zip:


Well then who keeps a sendin' me all those enlightening PMS?:noidea:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> Ding Ding Ding
> 
> You win an all expenses, self payed, trip to Cold Lake Alberta


I'll take Cold Lake over Toronto any day. No traffic and the huntin's a lot better too!


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

russ said:


> I'll take Cold Lake over Toronto any day. No traffic and the huntin's a lot better too!


Agreed!


I'm not sure how Cold Lake got it's name though...

It's either from the temperature of the water, 
or it's close proximity to my in-law's!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Mod? ............ Stuart Hutnick does not even exist :wink: :zip:


Please feel free to pass that info along to Rev Canada:wink:


Actually its a cleverly designed anagram of something else:wink:


And let me know when the contest is including a trip to Atiwapiskat:tongue:


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> Ding Ding Ding
> 
> You win an all expenses, self payed, trip to Cold Lake Alberta


That's it? 
Does it come with any other goodies like a baseball cap? 
Perhaps a Martin Archery baseball cap? 
Am I trying hard enough for a nice ... well... y'know... a Martin baseball cap?
Perhaps an autographed Martin baseball cap ... by one of the lovely Martin girls like ... Laura?



How am i dooing so far?
Maybe I should just apply for the new job of Village Idoit over here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=628777
:lol:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> That's it?
> Does it come with any other goodies like a baseball cap?
> Perhaps a Martin Archery baseball cap?
> Am I trying hard enough for a nice ... well... y'know... a Martin baseball cap?
> ...


Oh sweet jesus, If he gets YOU a hat autographed by Laura, he'll have the 20 thousand leghumpers over yonder hounding him to ground. That could get ooogly Besides, I don't think Martin makes an insulated cap


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

If it is signed by Laura, who needs insulation???? 
It'll be hot enough as is!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> If it is signed by Laura, who needs insulation????
> It'll be hot enough as is!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well as she is just getting back from Nimes, perhaps she can sign au Francais, THAT would be a collectors item:wink:


----------

